# Internet Service Provider



## pygoh (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello,

We're moving to Dubai mid sept, and was wondering if anyone could recommend some internet service providers in Dubai. We'll be renting in the Burj Dubai area if location is important.

Cheers


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Most of the apartments do have internet access. Will you be staying in a villa or apartment?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Etisalat: Welcome to Etisalat
DU: du


----------



## pygoh (Aug 9, 2008)

*Isp*

Thanks

The company is putting us up for a month in an apartment in Burj Dubai (I think it's near Burjuman Mall). Not sure where we'll be renting after the month. The office is in Burjuman Centre.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Do Not Use Du

Worst.company.ever


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

I can recommend Etisalat. Changes are good that your apartment will have internet access.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

alli said:


> Do Not Use Du
> 
> Worst.company.ever


I will take note of this as well as I definitely will need to get Internet in my apartment. Simply cannot live without it! Thanks for the advice alli.

Does this advice apply to mobile phones as well? Another of life's little luxuries that I cannot live without!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Alli,

what problems have you had with Du?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

arggg don't get me started

It took me 2 months to get TV and Internet installed!
Long story short we put the application in at the start of June.
They didn't phone us to make a date for installation till 20th of June. They said they would come on the 25th. So I took the day off work.
They didnt show up.
We phoned them, time and time again, nobody knew why they didnt show up. We asked to speak to their manager. They said we'll get him to call you. They never did. We called them, no joke about 20 times to try and get answers as to why they didnt come, and when they will be coming to install it. Turns out they ''lost our address''. We made an official complaint, which they never recorded on the system. Nobody ever called us. 

In the end, they rang me last Monday and said ''Maam Du Technician here to install your TV'' - after no contact whatsoever??!! Ended up having to race home and let them in. Wasted two days of work and nobody ever, ever called me back.

I'm furious with them and I wish I could have told them to stick it, but in the greens, Du is the only service provider available 

Worst customer service I have ever experienced!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

We use both Du and Etisilat for the business, and believe it or not...had no problems with either !!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> We use both Du and Etisilat for the business, and believe it or not...had no problems with either !!


What about mobile phones? Are both du & Etisalat offering similar network coverage?? Any advice? I will be based in Media City if it makes any difference and would in all probability end up living somewhere in the Marina.

Just want to make sure that I end up with the best mobile phone network provider - in the UK, I literally have to hang out the window to get a signal and that's after I was told that the signal strength in my area is excellent!!! Don't think hanging out of a window would be wise in Dubai!!


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

My Du sim card landed in the dustbin - at times no reception or very poor reception.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kansaag said:


> My Du sim card landed in the dustbin - at times no reception or very poor reception.


Thanks for the tip! Will steer clear of Du then!


----------



## pygoh (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and tips.

Cheers


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I had du in my apartment (International City) and a du sim card; I sometimes lost reception if I was on the Dubai Bypass Road and when I was in Doha, it allowed me to receive SMS messages but not to send!

Not a bad service, better than the national phone company in Spain (where I own property) but worse than Virgin in the UK!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I had du in my apartment (International City) and a du sim card; I sometimes lost reception if I was on the Dubai Bypass Road and when I was in Doha, it allowed me to receive SMS messages but not to send!
> 
> Not a bad service, better than the national phone company in Spain (where I own property) but worse than Virgin in the UK!


 I'm with T-Mobile! Apparently, the network coverage in my area is excellent but I reckon that if I continue hanging out of that window to get reception, one of these days I'm going to break my neck!!! I knew I should have stayed with O2!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I'm with T-Mobile! Apparently, the network coverage in my area is excellent but I reckon that if I continue hanging out of that window to get reception, one of these days I'm going to break my neck!!! I knew I should have stayed with O2!!!


O2 is owned by the massive Spanish telecommunications company who are absolutely crap in Spain (Movistar/Telefonica) - maybe you did the right thing by changing over! LOL 

Du weren't all that bad, to be honest. I also had an Etisalat Blackberry in Dubai, again, it was ok, nothing to write home about.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> O2 is owned by the massive Spanish telecommunications company who are absolutely crap in Spain (Movistar/Telefonica) - maybe you did the right thing by changing over! LOL
> 
> Du weren't all that bad, to be honest. I also had an Etisalat Blackberry in Dubai, again, it was ok, nothing to write home about.




The network coverage with O2 was brilliant but I wouldn't say the same for their customer service, if such a thing exists with them! Absolutely shambolic and you could always rely on them to 'forget' to tell you that they had put up their charges!!!

I guess I'll just get a mobile phone with the same provider that everyone in the office is with! Will save me the hassle of deciding!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> *The network coverage with O2 was brilliant but I wouldn't say the same for their customer service, if such a thing exists with them! Absolutely shambolic and you could always rely on them to 'forget' to tell you that they had put up their charges!!!*



They are trained by the biggest bunch of monkey's; Telefonica! LOL I'm not surprised by what you say about O2.

Anyway, apologies for the thread drift.....


----------

